# Modifier 22 for secondary procedures



## chapinbecky (Oct 3, 2008)

We were told in a teleconference last year that in 2008 there would be changes to the wording of the definition of Modifier 22 and that these changes would direct the use of Modifier 22 for the Primary procedure billed only.  I cannot find any documentation to back this up and, as we are, as yet, receiving billings with Modifier 22 on each line, am at a loss for explaining denials of all but the Primary Procedure Modifier.  Does anyone know of any documentation to this effect?


----------

